# EXIF Data



## Josh_Houchin (Feb 16, 2014)

How can you look at someone else's EXIF data?  When I see a photo I really like I would like to be able to look at the exif data to help improve my own images.  How do you access this information?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 16, 2014)

http://regex.info/exif.cgi


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 16, 2014)

Online?  Many browsers have an EXIF reader add-on.

In your computer, Opanda.com


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 16, 2014)

Well if their uploaded to Flicker you can click on the image, then click on the three dots in the corner, and select view EXIF data.


----------



## Don Kondra (Feb 16, 2014)

Download KUSO Exif Viewer Free

Cheers, Don


----------



## KmH (Feb 17, 2014)

It will depend where the photo is on the Internet:
Embedded Metadata Initiative


----------



## Don Kondra (Feb 17, 2014)

KmH said:


> It will depend where the photo is on the Internet:
> Embedded Metadata Initiative



And of course whether or not the exif has been stripped before uploading....

Cheers, Don


----------



## vimwiz (Feb 17, 2014)

Lots of sites will strip it for privacy reasons (phones sneakily embed the GPS co-ordinates, hence why facebook strip exif)


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 17, 2014)

vimwiz said:


> Lots of sites will strip it for privacy reasons (phones sneakily embed the GPS co-ordinates, hence why facebook strip exif)



Most strip it just to save on storage space and bandwidth.


----------



## bratkinson (Feb 18, 2014)

For what it's worth, when I downsize my images to 'fit' the size requirements, Photoshop Elements is knocking off the details of the EXIF.  But then, I'm doing a "save for web" operation.  Perhaps if I go back to the lower JPG quality save method it will keep the EXIF info.


----------



## KmH (Feb 18, 2014)

Elements "Save for Web" option is removing the EXIF information as a way to make the image file size smaller for the web.

Using the newer Photoshop CS releases or CC, the Save For Web feature lets the user decide if Save for Web will or won't strip the ExIF info.
I don't know if newer releases of Elements has the same option.


----------



## ajaywaliaphotography (Apr 12, 2014)

right click on image then click on properties then click on detail. you can see EXIF data in detail and you can change and remove exif data ..


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 12, 2014)

ajaywaliaphotography said:


> right click on image then click on properties then click on detail. you can see EXIF data in detail and you can change and remove exif data ..



Mac? Windows? OS? Software?


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Apr 12, 2014)

I prefer PhotoME - Exif, IPTC & ICC Metadata Editor , it also shows my focus point, though not all camera`s are supported.

John.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 12, 2014)

480sparky said:


> ajaywaliaphotography said:
> 
> 
> > right click on image then click on properties then click on detail. you can see EXIF data in detail and you can change and remove exif data ..
> ...



Windows 8 works this way, but I can't seem to be able to change data - only view and selectively remove it.  I guess it uses the camera manufacturer codecs since it works with both JPG and NEF files.


----------



## KmH (Apr 12, 2014)

+1 for PhotoME.de


----------

